# Treestand



## JLynch825 (Jul 25, 2014)

What is the best tree stand for a bad back. Looking for a comfortable one I can sit in.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 25, 2014)

I have 3 stands that serve me well...
Most comfortable i have (a bit heavy) is a wood bottom  
Warren and Sweat Cottonwood with a 4" HD foam pad...Wide platform 
allows me to stand and stretch when i need to, and arm rests make it
like sitting in a lawn chair....Good backrest with HD foam pad..
It has lots of room to stand up when you need to..

Next is an ol Man light weight model ..It has a sling seat that allows
you to sit with back to the tree..Wide foot platform lets me stand...
Not quite as comfy as the WS....

Next is a Hardtail Hunter, with drop wood/HD foam seat (similar to Summit)
that lets you sit with good backrest (facing tree)..You can also sit with your
back to the tree....
The HT is the lightest of my 3 stands.....

I have used Summit, Gunslinger, Treewalker, and others, and IF
i needed a new stand i would get a Treewalker....TW has wide
platform and lets you hunt with backrest or sit with back against
tree.....

Good luck....I feel your pain...Been fighting back/hip pain for 8 yrs
but gonna give it a go this year with tree stands after 4 years of hunting on the ground....


----------



## Warrenco (Sep 15, 2014)

My tripod has a plastic flip up boat seat. Pretty comfy


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 22, 2014)

After 3 back surgeries, I can feel your pain.  The most confortable climber for me is API.  Summits are ok but has a bar behind the seat that bothers me.  Pick you up a wedge cushion and use with ladder stands ect.  They help me a lot


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 29, 2014)

Arrow flinger where do you find a cushin like that?


----------



## GAGE (Sep 29, 2014)

ChristopherA.King said:


> Arrow flinger where do you find a cushin like that?



http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...-Wedge-Supreme-Self-Supporting-Chair&i=444609


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 29, 2014)

I got mine a bass pro.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Sep 30, 2014)

Cool thanks. I want to build a stand that I can get up into and I think that cushin will work great for it


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jun 10, 2015)

ground blind.  I just use the 12 ft cloth draped around trees.  I've  killed two nice bucks last 4 years and seen just as many or more sitting on the ground.  able to stretch out and stay more comfortable too


----------



## Milkman (Jun 10, 2015)

If you have back problems the Fatboy cushion is a great investment. It will add hours to your sit.

It is a bit pricey but well worth it to me.  I use mine for hunting, baseball games, riding the 4 wheeler, etc.  

http://www.basspro.com/Hunt-Comfort-FatBoy-Portable-Comfort-Cushion/product/10213506/


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 10, 2015)

As many have, I've used a lot of different stands; strap-on ground level, climbers, lock-ons and ladders. The most comfortable, by far, are those made by Millennium. I've used them in ladder form and ground level strap-ons and have yet to have my back act up, even with very long sits. Couple of links here and I'll try to post a couple pics as well. 

http://millenniumstands.com/products/portables/m100u-hang-on

http://millenniumstands.com/products/ladders/l100-21ft-single-ladder

http://millenniumstands.com/products/ground/m300-tree-seat

This is the next one I'll buy:

http://millenniumstands.com/products/ground/g200-shooting-chair


----------

